# Hello from Portland Oregon



## pctrider (Nov 14, 2010)

Hello, I have been a lurker for awhile now but I wanted to join and participate. I have 2 of my own horses and two other horses that hang here 

Turbo is a sooty buckskin qh (mine)
Brownie an arab/appy cross (my daughters)
Tango a bay tb and a show pony that are my friends.

We love to trail ride and hang around with our horses.....

I am not sure how to post a picture here but you can see some of our horses and adventures here at pctrider.blogspot.com


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! I'm also from the Portland, OR area! My horse and I live in Gresham.


----------



## pctrider (Nov 14, 2010)

Thanks. We live in Sherwood but ride all over.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

I live in southern oregon...near medford area


----------



## Reiterin (Mar 28, 2010)

Welcome to the forum. Another Portland area person here. We trail ride as much as we can too.


----------



## traildancer (Oct 27, 2010)

Hi there. I live in Glide, OR, down by Roseburg. Your forum name--does that mean you ride a lot of the PCT? I've ridden various sections here in OR and some in WA and CA also. It's a neat trail.


----------



## pctrider (Nov 14, 2010)

I have ridden some of it and love it but I am gearing up to do a week long ride along it next summer. I chose the name just because I love it so much.


----------



## Reiterin (Mar 28, 2010)

OET (Oregon Equestrian Trails) does a lot of work clearing a 26 mile stretch of the PCT (between Clackamas & Timothy lake and Triangle lake) each year. So, with OET, I have ridden the PCT in that area only. but I hope to get more/different stretches of it in some day.


----------



## pctrider (Nov 14, 2010)

Reiterin, what branch of OET do you belong to? I was going to join them next time they have a meeting, I was thinking of joining the one in mac. I had heard they did a lot of work on the PCT


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Welcome,

I am from Seattle area and do mostly trail riding these days. Take me with you on your week long ride!! pretty please with a cherry on top. Two?


----------



## Reiterin (Mar 28, 2010)

I am with the North Valley OET chapter. - It's mostly our chapter that works on that particular stretch of the PCT, but all chapters are welcome to join in with any chapters work parties/rides/events/etc.

I think, even if you don't get _actively_ involved with _all_ their stuff, it's worth it to join. It's not expensive, and they do a lot of work to keep all kinds of trails open to equestrian use all around the state.

(That's my little plug for them.  I mostly only help them out with the PCT clearing and maybe go on a couple rides/year.)


----------

